#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Seksuele voorlichting effectief ?

## van Bommel

*Seksuele voorlichting effectief ? 

Een realistische manier van seksuele voorlichting 
zonder veel moreel gedoe werd in Nederland lang 
beschouwd als positief voor het ontwikkelen van 
verantwoordelijkheidsbesef bij jongeren waardoor 
de kans op zwangerschap, abortus en soas zou 
verminderen. 
Het absolute credo was hier dan: safe seks voor iedereen. 
Tegenwoordig vragen velen, ook in islamitische kring,
zich af of seksuele opvoeding zonder morele grenzen 
niet juist een basis legt voor oppervlakkig gedrag met 
veel wisselende contacten zonder respect voor de ander. 
Het is misschien juist wel een kunst hoe we jongeren 
kunnen motiveren hun eerste ervaring met daadwerkelijke 
geslachtsgemeenschap uit te stellen zonder te vervallen 
in overdreven gemoraliseer. Praktijkvoorbeelden uit 
het geslachtsleven van gehuwde jonge mensen kunnen 
positief bijdragen tot nadenken van ongehuwde jongeren 
over hun eigen verlangens op seksueel gebied.

In de seksualiteit is het meest voorkomende probleem 
van de man dat hij zich niet kan of wil inleven in de 
vrouwelijke manier van seksuele beleving. Wanneer 
een man herhaaldelijk, uitsluitend aan zichzelf 
denkend gemeenschap met zijn vrouw heeft, 
kan een opeenstapeling van ongemakkelijke 
gevoelens uitmonden in angst. Een vrouw kan 
elke keer dat er op die manier gemeenschap 
plaatsvindt als een marteling gaan ervaren. 
Wanneer de huwelijksnacht vooraf door de 
vrouw met pijn wordt geassocieerd zal dat lang 
bestaande angsten vergroten en laten voortduren. 
Maar het zijn vooral jeugdervaringen, de angst 
voor seksualiteit die ouders bij het kind hebben 
veroorzaakt, of de manier waarop over seksualiteit 
als vreemd en beangstigend werd gepraat, 
die hun nawerking hebben op de eerste huwelijks-
ervaringen. 
Andersom kunnen het ook de wilde verhalen van 
vrienden over hun veroveringen en ervaringen 
in het bedrijven van de liefde zijn, waardoor 
jonge mensen zich angstig afvragen wat zij 
van dat avontuur waar de hele wereld om 
schijnt te draaien, gaan maken.
Zowel mannen als vrouwen maken zich voorstellingen 
van hun toekomstige seksuele leven die niet 
overeen hoeven te komen met de werkelijkheid 
van wat zij elkaar te bieden hebben. 
Gebrek aan privacy in de vaak uitgebreide 
moslim familie en de machocultuur maken het 
vaak moeilijk dat een man zijn diepste gevoelens 
en verlangens met zijn vrouw kan bespreken. 
Binnen een huwelijk wordt door de partners 
zelden stilgestaan bij wat hun lichamelijke 
relatie nu eigenlijk verbindt met de rest van 
hun samenzijn. 

Moslims zijn nogal eens geneigd priveproblemen 
met o.a. seks te ontkennen. De moslimgemeenschap 
staat snel klaar met haar oordeel, terwijl de koran 
barmhartigheid en zorg voorstaat. Het snelle 
oordeel komt over het algemeen voort uit 
onwetendheid en te snel in termen van 
halal en haram naar de koran verwijzen.
Voor bijna alle moslims is een illegaal seksueel 
leven het meest verzwegen onderwerp De straf 
op zowel de daad als de valse beschuldiging 
ervan is zo enorm dat ieders zwijgzaamheid 
is gegarandeerd. Elke afwijking van het 
normale wordt vermeden.
Wanneer over al dit soort dingen meer 
gepraat kan worden, zal er van verbetering 
sprake kunnen zijn.

Abdulwahid van Bommel.*

----------


## Raihana

> In de seksualiteit is het meest voorkomende probleem 
> van de man dat hij zich niet kan of wil inleven in de 
> vrouwelijke manier van seksuele beleving.


*Nooit van gehoord!
Waar haalt die man zijn bronnen vandaan... Parnassia misschien.*

----------


## Rachidt

Salaam ou Alaikoem

Dat vraag ik me ook af..Er zijn al meerdere stukken van hem waar iedereen kritiek op heeft. En geef ze geen ongelijk.

En wat ik me ook af vraag.. Is het zo makkelijk om een Imam te worden...?!?!

Zo ja, dan zou ik er ook graag een worden. Alleen zal ik er dan wel dalil (bewijs) erbij doen als ik advies geef. Niet klakkeloos even advies geven als een columnist.

Alaikoem Salaam

----------


## Comma

[QUOTE] *Moslims zijn nogal eens geneigd priveproblemen 
met o.a. seks te ontkennen. De moslimgemeenschap 
staat snel klaar met haar oordeel, terwijl de koran 
barmhartigheid en zorg voorstaat. Het snelle 
oordeel komt over het algemeen voort uit 
onwetendheid en te snel in termen van 
halal en haram naar de koran verwijzen.
Voor bijna alle moslims is een illegaal seksueel 
leven het meest verzwegen onderwerp De straf 
op zowel de daad als de valse beschuldiging 
ervan is zo enorm dat ieders zwijgzaamheid 
is gegarandeerd. Elke afwijking van het 
normale wordt vermeden.
Wanneer over al dit soort dingen meer 
gepraat kan worden, zal er van verbetering 
sprake kunnen zijn.

Abdulwahid van Bommel.[/* QUOTE] 

Ik snap de reacties op een deel van de column een beetje. Maar gaat het vooral niet om het einde van de column? Is dat niet de clou van het verhaal?

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Raihana_ 
> *Nooit van gehoord!*


You just made his point...

Moon

----------


## Ghiezzoe

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Seksuele voorlichting effectief ? 
> 
> Een realistische manier van seksuele voorlichting 
> zonder veel moreel gedoe werd in Nederland lang 
> beschouwd als positief voor het ontwikkelen van 
> verantwoordelijkheidsbesef bij jongeren waardoor 
> de kans op zwangerschap, abortus en soas zou 
> verminderen. 
> ...

----------


## SeL_17

La 7awla wala Qoewata illah Billah

----------


## amirasmo

Assalamoe 'alaikoem
alhamdoe lillah,
Ik woon in Suriname, maar denk dat ik regelmatige deze site zal bezoeken. Hier hou ik mij ook bezig met jongeren. In mij werk ben ik ook geconfronteerd geraak met vragen over sexualiteit. Het is trouwens onze verantwoordelijkheid om de jeugd van vandaag goed hierover te informeren. Natuurlijk zullen wij ons in hun situatie moeten begeven en hun proberen te begrijpen. Dit zal ons werk vergemakkelijken. Maar nooit afdwalen van wat onze religie ons voorschrijft m.b.t sexuele gemeenschap. Wel nu, heel wat van de voorlichters praten over safe sex! m.a.w gebruikt de c.d. Wat ik heel verkeerd vind. Hierdoor maakt men de deur voor ongecontroleerd sex open(met meerdere partners) Het voorkomen van HIV of SOA ect. in een islamitische gemeenschap is schandelijk. Hoe zou dat kunnen, dat ongewenste zwagerschap voorkomt in de islam. Zie hier de grote te kort koming van ouders in de opvoeding van moslim kinderen (in het westen). Praten over sex is anders en voorlichting krijgen over sex is anders dan naar een porno film kijken. Jongemannen sla jullie blik neder en jongevrouwen ga gesluierd de straat op. Tot dan
Assalamoe 'alaikoem 

Amir uit Paramaribo.

----------


## Aboe Selmen

Sallaam Oleykum broeder,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------


## MASOUDA

la ilah inalah!!!!

----------


## moslimbxl

:wow:  lahi hfed dat is alles wat we voor het moment kunnen zeggen

----------


## Chana

Met alle respect, maar in hoeverre kan een moslim zich een moslim noemen als je toch sexuele handelingen met je partner verricht voor het huwelijk? Wat wordt er van ons als moslims verwacht? Waar ligt de grens?

----------


## moslimbxl

salam alykoum 

smahli maar voor mij persoonlijk niet want in de koran is het duidelijk geschreven dat wij geen seks mogen hebben voor het HUWELIJK! 

ik zeg van niet maar in de islam zeggen ze dat ook
van wat kun je nog genieten na je huwelijk als je al alles al geprobeerd hebt met je partner? Versta je mij

al ik hoop het toch en laat nog iets weten

beslama groetjes moslimbxl

----------


## Chana

Ja ik versta u, ik weet ook wel dat er instaat dat we elkaar niet eens een hand mogen geven als jongen meisje, dat respecteer ik ook. Maar er staan meer dingen in die niet mogen en wij toch doen. ik bedoelde eigenlijk wat voor ons reeel is, of praat ik nu onzin?

----------


## moslimbxl

:ego:  ja inderdaad er zijn wel veel dingen die we normaal gezien niet mogen doen en we doen het ook. Maar seks voor het huwelijk dit gaat de deuren van het paradijs direct sluiten voor ons want Allah swt aanvaardt dat helemaal niet!

lahi hfed voor wie dat doet en ik hoop dat je mij nu verstaat we moeten toch een minimum aan Allah swt ook al doen we niet alles zoals het moet maar dat dat is toch wat overdreven


al beslama chana  :bril:

----------


## Jomny

Hoi allemaal,

Is het gemakkelijk om imam te worden ?? Ga eens de betekenis van het woord imam opzoeken. Dan zal je zien dat het totaal iets anders is dan geleerde.

Iedereen heeft kritiek op het stukje van Van Bommel. Vervolgens roept iedereen dingen die niet gestaafd worden met bewijzen. Hetgeen waar iedereen Van Bommel van beticht. Een kleine paradox nietwaar ?

Ik zou iedereen vragen om het stukje van Van Bommel goed te lezen opdat de essentie behandelt kan worden en niet de randzaken die erin voorkomen. 

Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik ben geen geleerde en val niemand aan.

Jomny,,,,wie anders ?

----------


## liya

* Of je nu sex hebt voor het huwelijk of niet! Sexuele voorlichting is toch belangrijk! Jongeren zitten met zoveel vragen. En er is ook het gevaar van allerlei Soa's of ongewenste zwangerschappen.

Het is vooral moeilijk te bepalen vanaf wanneer kinderen of jongeren moeten ingelicht worden. En veelal hangt dit af van het kind zelf.
Het is ook de taak van de ouders om een deel op zich te nemen, het is geen taboe , praat erover met je kinderen voor ze domme dingen gaan doen !!!!!!!!

----------


## moslimbxl

hallo 

kijk ik vind dat als gij tegen iemand zegt dat wij geen seks voor het huwelijk mogen hebben dan is dat niet stom zenne! En al die ziektes dat is normaal dat er zoveel mensen dat hebben omdat ze met iedereen naar bed gaan  :plet:  en seks voor het huwelijk is niet toegestaan in de ISLAM  :gniffel:  
en het is helemaal geen taboe om erover te spreken maar je moet je wel volgens de regels van de ISLAM houden  :knipoog:  

al beslama

----------


## inarma

a semgoe ntoema

mense draaien gelijk naar het deelonderwerp: mag sex voor het
huwelijk wel of niet? het antwoord daarop is vanuit islamitisch oogpunt
natuurlijk gewoon: Nee...

wat ik liever zou willen zien gebeuren is dat er gediscussieerd zou worden over hoe nou om te gaan met dit onderwerp in onze, want hij is nu ook van ons (wij lever er ook in, 3e generatie ofso toch) westerse cultuur?

ik denk dat de meeste mensen, waaronder ikzelf, er niet bepaald makkelijk mee om kunnen gaan terwijl dat eigenlijk helemaal niet zo hoort te zijn

misschien een bijdrage aan deze discussie???

assalaam oe geleykum
wa mabroek al 3ied!!!

----------


## ilhem73

As salam 'aleykoum liever broeders en zusters,

ik kan merken dat 'Abdelwahid van Bommel een gevoelig onderwerp aanhaalt en dat er dus een taboe op rust. Er wordt nogal veel met de Qur'an geschermd en dat voorhuwelijkse sex niet mag en zo. Deze broeder propageert dat dan ook niet. Hij wil juist slechts de onwetendheid rond sexualiteit bannen, want helaas is dat vaak de oorzaak van voorhuwelijkse sex. Ik denk dus dat mensen zichzelf kunnen beschermen tegen fitna juist door kennis. Door kennis kan een mens een bewuste keuze maken, met zijn volle geweten en zijn volle verstand. Dan hoef je dus ook niet te chatten en digitaal kennis te maken met een ander. Je weet dat het fout is, dus doe je het niet.

Wat deze broeder Abdelwahid van Bommel volgens mij wil is sexualiteit bespreekbaar maken en ook hij kan daar de Qur'an en de soenna bij halen, mits er een specifiek onderwerp wordt aangedragen. De inleiding die hij als eerste plaatste was geen directe aanleiding om de Qur'an een de soenna bij te halen omdat het dan zou moeten zijn toegespitst op een bepaald onderwerp.

De tijd waarin wij leven maakt het noodzakelijk dat men kennis neemt van sexualiteit in het algemeen en wij moslims kunnen het dan met onze volle verstand en geweten op islamitische maat snijden. Want geef nou toe! Hoe lang bestond en bestaat helaas nog steeds die onzin over het maagdenvlies? Iedere moslim moet toch weten dat het niets met de islam te maken heeft? Maagdelijkheid is iets tussen Allah soebhana wa ta'ala en de betreffende persoon. Het maagdenvlies is een verzinsel en een grote bid'ah die nou eindelijk eens moet worden verbannen vanwege al het leed dat het al heeft aangericht.

Ik wens een ieder veel wijsheid en kracht toe om de islam goed toe te passen in dit leven en hierna insh'Allah

Wa salam 'aleykoum wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoe

----------


## naimagh

Ben momenteel 30 jaar, op mijn 18de kwam ik een jongen tegen van 24 jaar Tunesie ik marokaans. Ben weg gelopen uit huis omdat ik dom was ja echt dom werd zwanger van mijn dochter nu 11 jaar ik kon natuurlijk niet meer naar huis je weet wat ze zeggen je vader ga je slachten mijn moeder heb ik echt verdriet aangedaan ik had nog wel contact met mijn broers ja, je zul wel denken je broers hebben die je dan niet vermoord in mijn geval niet want, we hadden contact door de telefoon. Mijn vader kon me levend vinnen toen ie hoorde dat ik een meisje kreeg en dat ik een keizersnee kreeg was ie verdrietig toen mijn dochter 10 maanden kwam het goed ik heb hem gebeld en mijn hart zat in mijn keel je weet afgewezen worden doet pijn ik zei salam papa met mij hij zei wie is mij ik zei je stomme dochter kan je me aub vergeven en hij begon te huilen en zei dat ik hem veel pijn had aan gedaan en ik zei ja papa ik weet het mijn deuren in mijn leven zijn gesloten alles wat ik wil bereiken lukt niet door wat ik jouw en mama heb aangedaan vergeef me aub en hij vergaf me het zelfde moment en mijn ma ging huilen en zei vergaf me ook ik heb momenteel een zoon van 5 jaar erbij en ben zwanger van mijn 3de kind mijn ouders zijn mijn beste vrienden en ik ben nog steeds met mijn man jullie zullen jullie afvragen wanneer we getrouwd zijn nou ik ben pas 3 jaar getrouwd en god vergeef mensen je kan fouten maken maar als je er maar van leer, als je hart maar ok is en je heilig in allah geloof, ik hoop dat allah mij dat verdriet zal besparen mijn moeder zei altijd wacht maar tot je zelf mama wordt dan ga je zien wat ik heb moeten doormaken. Soms durfen wij niet om vergiftenis tevragen aan ons ouders want, dat doe je pas als ze aan het sterven zijn ik niet als ik weet dat ma of pa boos op me zijn dan vraag ik gelelijk vergeef me ik wil niet met schuld gevoelens zitten ik lieg ook niet tegen ze als ze iets aan me vragen waarop geen antwoord kan geven zeg ik ik weet niet en dan zegt ma o ja dan antwoord ik ma wil je dat ik ga liegen dan begint ze te lachen ouders zijn heilig we hebben ze teleen hou van ze en laat het hun ook blijken op een dag zijn ze er niet meer en ja ik ben van berbers afkomst en wonderen bestaan toch. Mijn dochter is 11 jaar gaat straks ook puberen maar, praten doet wonderen en dreigen met een enkeltje marokko (grapje) haha

----------

